# Where Can I Find Flambeau Shell Snow Goose Decoys?



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Looking to Purchase Flambeau Standard Convert-A-Head snow goose shell field decoys by the dozen...Anyone know where the cheapest place to buy them are?

I've been looking all over the web for them and the cheapest I can get is from Mack's Prairie Wings ($84.99) but they are back-ordered and will not be available to at least September.

Also tried WingSupply.com, but they want just about $30 USD to ship to Canada...

Any other suggestions? Either an online store will do, or even just the name of a place and I can call them long distance and see if they will ship to Canada.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

when it comes to order waterfowl stuff from canada Cabelas is hard to beat...they ship fast and their website is superb...you dont have to phone for shipping charges you have them on your screen plus if you have somethings they offer customer services via chat...pretty cool and they he the best prices :bowdown:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

you could try Knutsons in Mich. They have everything. Can't guarentee they will be the cheapest in town but they may have them!


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Cabelas doesn't have the ones that I am looking for...They only have the one-piece Canadas...

Knutsons only have the one-piece in Snows (looking for the ones with Convert-A-Head decoys...

Anyone have a local store around them that might sell what I am looking for?

Keep the ideas coming though! Thanks!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Squeeker, doesn't wholesale sports sell flambeau shells?


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

http://www.wingsupply.com/detail.asp?PR ... 5855CG&p=7


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Ummm...sorry you already tried wingsupply,seriously i doubt that you will find alot better than 30$to ship in canada


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Nickle Ditch,

Wholesale Sports does in fact sell them, but the problem is they are WAY overpriced...$175 + tax...In Sask with 14% tax, that is $200 +

Even with the exchange rate plus shipping/handling plus any border related charges, you are still often better off buying in the States...You can save anywhere from $10 to $40 per dozen of decoys...

My uncle and I have a goal to buy a few dozen each year...Over time, the savings can be quite a lot...


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Squeeker, thats true, they are pretty pricey. I'm heading south to do some shopping this summer. I've found that even with the difference in the dollar, duty and shipping, it's still cheaper to order from the states. Plus we neaver come near the selection.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

I got a dozen last year at Walmart for about $70---but they weren't in stores until about Sept. but was a good deal! :lol:


----------

